# Kinda dumb Donkey question...



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just wondering the different "sexes" of donkeys i suppose. I know Jennys are the females and Jacks are the boys but arent Johns the boys too? I know...dumb question but I googled "Different sexes of Donkeys" and got some....BAD THINGS!

ya, if you could just clue me in, that would be great...


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Johns are boy *mules*. Mollys are girl *mules. *

And as far as I've seen, hinnys are called Johns and Mollys too


----------



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Johns are boy *mules*. Mollys are girl *mules*



Okay then..Jennys and Jacks..but is there a different "term" for a cut "jack" or are all boy donkeys jacks and it doesnt matter if they are cut or not?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think Jack's are intact males and John's are gelded males. Similar to a stallion and a gelding.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

as far as I know, Jack's are intacted males & John's are gelded. but i could be wrong


----------



## clipclopclip (May 1, 2011)

A gelded donkey is called a gelding donkey  A John is a gelded mule (also referred to as a horse mule).


----------

